# Guess who I got to pet today........



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I went to a small local kennel club AKC All Breed show today. You'll never guess who I got to see, and pet!!??







Ch Funny Ladies Beach Girl ("Pattaya") from Richelieu Maltese. She won BOB at Westminister this year. The handler told me she is #1 Maltese right now. I think that is #1 bitch, but not sure. Someone here probably knows. You can see her on this page if you scroll down. She is a beauty for sure! She's from S.F. area and we are in Oregon. The show was at Albany, OR. I sure didn't expect to see anyone famous here! What a treat!!







Of course she won!

Go Pattaya!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Haha at first I thought you said guess who got "a" pet today, so I thought you got another dog. I actually had to read your post like two times bc then I thought you got Pattya like as a retired show for yourself. Now that I am not being an idiot...Wow! Thats awesome that you got to pet her!! I bet she was very beautiful


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Her site is so complicated I couldn't sit still waiting for it to fully load, but the dog on the first page sitting in the chair sure is a LOOKER!!! What beauty to behold.

Thanks for sharing your excitement with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How neat!







Pattya sure is beautiful. That must have been exciting.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Her site is so complicated I couldn't sit still waiting for it to fully load, but the dog on the first page sitting in the chair sure is a LOOKER!!! What beauty to behold.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your excitement with us.
> 
> ...


The one in the chair that you see first on their page isn't Pattaya. You have to scroll down to see her. She is lovely and sweet too! They are showing again today, so I think I'll go back. It's only about 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just viewing the 2006 Westminster video of maltese again yesterday. She is indeed a very pretty maltese. 

There are several listings that she may be number one in one or more of them. AKC rankings, national breed club rankings, Gazette, etc.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How totally exciting! I love going to dog shows and talking with the breeders. I was in 7th heaven when I was able to hold a couple of the dogs. I think when I retire I'll just follow the dog show circuit! Does anyone know when the Maltese Assn holds its big show?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Frosty's Mom...
Pat Keen-Fernandes is a very famous Maltese breeder handler. How wonderful you got to meet her






















and see such a gorgeous Maltese in person.

Tanner's Mom...
It looks like the AMA Maltese Specialty Show is in Phoenix in September. . .

Sheraton Crescent 
Phoenix, Arizona 
September 14-17...2006

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ 
(click on National Specialty on the left column)

I believe there are regional specialties (Maltese ONLY shows) out of the regional clubs around the country each year, also. The four regional clubs are:

California Central Valley
Evergreen
Maltese of Greater Miami
Pacific Rim


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... she looks great!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Speciality show in AZ??? My brother lives outside of Phoenix and my mother is in Sedona. I guess Valletta and I are going out for a visit!!!

I love this maltese. I was so taken with her at Westminster this year. She is absolutely gorgeous. What a thrill it must have been to meet her and her handler.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lucky you!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pat was very gracious. I was almost afraid to touch Pattaya (Funny Ladies Beach Girl), but when I asked she said go ahead. Such a pure white porcelain doll!! She didn't look real! Of course she was Best of Breed also the first day of the show.

On the second day of the show Daryl Martin was there showing Bonnie Palmer's (Angel's Maltese) male, the current #2 Maltese--Ch Angel's Hot Rumor At Khanthav--and he was BoB that day. I don't know his call name.









Puppy Bitches 9-12 mo. was won by a Divine owned/bred puppy "Divine's Drama Queen". I am shocked to find these nationally known winners at this small show--but very excited to see dogs like this.


----------

